# Win win rapido riser



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I have three kids in my JOAD club and two personal students that chose the Rapido.

Very good midrange riser. Lighter mass weight than equivalent risers and it's good for people needing less weight or for kids. Tunes like a typical Win and Win - put limbs and strings on it and go from there. 

Neon green has had some powdercoat finish issues. The other colors are pretty durable.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2469181

Scroll down to post #12


----------



## akfeathers82 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi. Back in October I took the plunge and bought my first ILF setup. Decided to go with the Rapido even though there weren't many reviews. One of the best decisions I've made. I love this riser. Everything that I've read about hand shock and all the videos that I've watched that show the bow "jumping" in peoples hands had me prepared to experience that. This riser is so quiet, there's almost no movement after my release and it's really nice to shoot. Granted, I have been shooting this setup for less than a year but my experience has been wonderful. If I had the opportunity to make the choice again I'd still pick this riser.


----------

